# (Saltwater) Blue Porcelain Crab



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Blue porcelain crab filter feeding on tiny micro-crustaceans ('cyclopeeze') while resting on an encrusting SPS coral, hydnophora exesa:
[yt]6AxgqcPEdJ0[/yt]

Its maxillipeds are specialized for screening fine particulate matter and micro-fauna from the water.









This crab can also eat eat larger food items when the opportunity presents itself (using the larger pincher claws to grab and shred the item, e.g. 1"/2.5cm mysis shrimp, into smaller portions).


----------

